# Headlight adjustment!



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

Anybody knows where the adjustment screw for the angle of the headlights are at for da 92 Stanza!?!


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

its right next to the headlight harness, its a black long screw


----------

